# Associated Humber Lines



## TONY CLYNE

Any ex. A.H.L. Goole guys out there


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

TONY CLYNE said:


> Any ex. A.H.L. Goole guys out there


Greetings Tony! There already is a thread under this title started on SN. I as you know spent a few trips with AHL, the Don Aire and Blythe way back in the early fifties, I found them handy for "jump" jobs when one was in between ships, but could not have made a career with them as some of the locals did, they were too penny pinching for me, time off in place of overtime etc, which was fine for the local boys, but not a lot of good if you had any traveling to do, one had to sell the bond bottle in order to supplement the pay packet, that is if one could get it ashore intact past "Himmler "but the runs were good, but there again too good when it came to night life, which didn't enhance the bank account any cheers H


----------



## TONY CLYNE

Hamish, where do I find this thread you mention on A.H.L just been through twenty pages under coasters only found odd mention of single ships. Tony


----------



## alan ward

Sir Arthur Atkinson,one of the owners had his house(mansion)in our village North Ferriby and when he died and the house was closed down we used to get in through the wine cellars.The lodge house still stands at the entrance to what was the drive and a housing estate stands where the old house was.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Ahoy Tony, I just looked in "search forums" and up it came, only one post on it tho'


----------



## nosinner

*Ahl*

I sailed on the Melrose Abbey as galley boy & A/S in 1966,
one sailing was on the day England won the world cup, when all hands were very drunk after passing round the large silver soup tureen filled with a rich mixture of Four Bells & coke - it was known as the world cup after that.
I did one trip on the Wakefield from Goole to Antwerp, I remember the seats down the right of the corridor in Merchant Navy Hotel in Hull was known as the "Goole Train"as those crew members from Goole would sit there with a drink whilst waiting for their train.
I finished my sea time as third crew barman when the Hull -Rotterdam route was closed down,
great times aboard and ashore!http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Cheers all!


----------



## howardang

nosinner said:


> I sailed on the Melrose Abbey as galley boy & A/S in 1966,
> one sailing was on the day England won the world cup, when all hands were very drunk after passing round the large silver soup tureen filled with a rich mixture of Four Bells & coke - it was known as the world cup after that.
> I did one trip on the Wakefield from Goole to Antwerp, I remember the seats down the right of the corridor in Merchant Navy Hotel in Hull was known as the "Goole Train"as those crew members from Goole would sit there with a drink whilst waiting for their train.
> I finished my sea time as third crew barman when the Hull -Rotterdam route was closed down,
> great times aboard and ashore!http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> Cheers all!


I did a few trips on Bolton Abbey as Second Mate in the summer of 1966, while waiting to return to Cunard, and I remember the day of the world cup well. We were in Rotterdam and the sailing to Hull was delayed until the final whistle was blown. I think everyone was crammed into the radio room listening to the broadcast!

Howard Anguish


----------



## TONY CLYNE

nosinner,Four Bells certainly brings back memories, I was on Byland Abbey,Whitby Abbey, York Leeds and Wakefield from Goole in early 60s.


----------



## guinnessmick

i was in three of ahl i was galley boy in melrose abbey from24/3/62 to 29/5/62 then selby as assistant steward from9/6/62 to 7//9/62 then whitby abbey 15/8/64 to 24/8/64 asst cook


----------



## Jonnicho

TONY CLYNE said:


> Any ex. A.H.L. Goole guys out there


John mv york 68 mv melrose abbey 69 by


----------



## Paul Kerrigan

TONY CLYNE said:


> nosinner,Four Bells certainly brings back memories, I was on Byland Abbey,Whitby Abbey, York Leeds and Wakefield from Goole in early 60s.





TONY CLYNE said:


> nosinner,Four Bells certainly brings back memories, I was on Byland Abbey,Whitby Abbey, York Leeds and Wakefield from Goole in early 60s.


Hi Tony, did you ever sail with my Uncle Tony, Anthony Maxwell Kerrigan?
Regards, Paul Kerrigan.


----------



## Peter Hewson

Remember the "Abbey Boats" well, Docked in Princess Dock, Humber Dock (now the Marina), spent a lot of time down there as kids. I have a Print of a Painting, which shows 2 In Princess dock, Before the Queens dock was filled, with old Bill Wilberforce by the Monument bridge. before they shifted him.
Pete


----------

